# Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?



## Offset (27. Februar 2014)

*Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*

Hey Leute,
wie oben schon steht suche ich eine Custom Rom mit Android 4.4 für mein Optimus 4x hd. Sie sollte aber stable laufen, denn ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit z.B. nightly Versionen (cyanogenmod) gemacht.

Danke schonmal

MfG


----------



## Tiz92 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*

Die einzige Stalbe Version die es für mein S3 gerade als 4.4.2 gibt ist Slim Rom. Sieh mal im XDA Dev nach welche für dich Stable sind und entscheide nach Featureset, sollte keine Hexenkunst sein.

Ich selbst nutzte gerade Carbon Rom 4.4.2 welches zwar einen Nightly ist aber äußerst stabil ist und abgesehen von leichten Akkuproblemen, aber diese sind vielleicht auch wegen andere Gründe.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*

Îm Endeffekt muss jeder füpr sich selber entscheiden welche ROM die richtige für einen ist.
Das heisst im umkehrschluss wir können dir sagen welche unserer Ansicht nach gut sind und diese könntest du dann testen, vorrausgesetzt dem Fall das sie für dein Handy exestiert.

Welche aber dir zusagen muss der selber rausfinden  und dazu gehört auch schlechte/instabile ROM zu testen.

Es ist halt nicht so einfach wie einem das andere immer einreden: Nimm die ROM alles super.

Ich würde zu SLIMROM empfehlen diese nutze ich auf meinem S4 täglich und bietet mir alles was ich brauche


----------



## Offset (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich werde mal mein glück mit der slimROM versuchen sobald ich Zeit dazu finde. Wenn mir die nicht gefällt versuch ich halt die nächste. Ich warte ja nur drauf das ich bei dem ganzen geflashe mal was kaputt mach.


----------



## Tiz92 (27. Februar 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Ich werde mal mein glück mit der slimROM versuchen sobald ich Zeit dazu finde. Wenn mir die nicht gefällt versuch ich halt die nächste. Ich warte ja nur drauf das ich bei dem ganzen geflashe mal was kaputt mach.



Och ich flashe bei meinem S3 seit Release rum und es lebt noch.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*

Das durch das flashen etwas kaputt geht ist zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich, sollte aber nie aus den Augen verloren werdne.
Denn die gefahr eines Bricks besteht.

Aber selbst meinem alten Nexus One gehts bis heute hervorragend und das wird alle 2 wochen neu geflasht =D


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*

Wenn man schon eine Custom-Recovery installiert hat und immer brav ein Backup macht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Bricks quasi bei 0.


----------



## Offset (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*

Bei cyanogenmod hatte ich halt nen Bootloop bzw. es hat sich einfach aufgehängt. Jetzt muss ich erst nochmal die Stock rom flashen, weil ich (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nicht mehr rooten kann. Der Bootloader ist zum Glück noch unlocked.


----------



## Tiz92 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*



Offset schrieb:


> Bei cyanogenmod hatte ich halt nen Bootloop bzw. es hat sich einfach aufgehängt. Jetzt muss ich erst nochmal die Stock rom flashen, weil ich (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nicht mehr rooten kann. Der Bootloader ist zum Glück noch unlocked.


 
Versuche einfach Carbon oder Slimrom. Lass ein reines CM mal bei Seite.


----------



## Offset (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Android 4.4 fürs Lg 4x hd (p880) - Welche custom rom?*

Ok werde ich ausprobieren. Danke für die Antworten.


----------

